# Strangest case mods 2005



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

http://gadgets.fosfor.se/the-top-10-weirdest-case-mods/


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

lol those r wierd. didnt get #1, if ther was a mobo in it. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

#1 had this inside 
http://sae.cside.com/sae/kat/pc/ern005/gra/picture/02.jpg


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

ahh. is that intel or amd? looks amd, but im not sure


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

CPU VIA C3 1GHz Nehemiah 
M/B VIA EPIA-CL10000 
HD HITACHI DK23AA-12 12GB 
DVD-RW NEC ×24 
Power Supply Seventeam ST-150SL 

Look like he used a laptop to make this. There is a link with each picture that tells all about it.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

ooo. thx


----------

